
Web scraping doesn’t violate anti-hacking law, appeals court rules - BerislavLopac
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/09/web-scraping-doesnt-violate-anti-hacking-law-appeals-court-rules/
======
TRossi
We had a startup scraping travel info, it was considered borderline but the
legal issues were the last of the problems. It was an arms-race at building
better bot versus better defences. It was fun, but it gets boring real quick.

------
gshdg
But that it’s not hacking doesn’t mean it’s legal. That depends on the site’s
terms of service.

And even if it’s legal to scrape it may not be legal to use. See also:
copyright law.

